# well, what didja get?



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a 4-wire S.D. jb59 for my strat, and black knobs and covers. i also got the obligatory flannel shirt, and other "useful" stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Clothes, lots of stuff that makes you not smelly and a $50. L&M gift


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Free reign for future purchases:









And backup in case the t-shirt "accidentally" gets wrecked in the wash.









And some guitar magazines, a big book about House of Blues, a big book about the 100 years of Dodge, clothes, a back massager, a neat little box that I'll use to hold picks, some hooch, some chocolate treats, some bacon treats.

I bought myself a Fender Mustang III amp last Sunday.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Neil Young book, some hummy stuff, dress shirts and ties and a paint can of Ovaltine.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think Santa's sleigh accidentally tipped over and dumped half the load down our chimney....I'm expecting him back shortly with an enforcer elf to attempt to repo a bunch of stuff. It was pretty decadent here, but Christmas is a really big deal to my wife & kids.

iPad Air2, an L&M gc, the Neil Young magazine, Planet Waves finger exerciser, and tickets to the upcoming Big Sugar Acoustic show in Feb. were my music related gifts.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I got a nice MIM Strat. I was shocked. My wife. What a woman.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know yet! We open gifts after dinner. I will fill you in as soon as I know!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I got health, happiness, a wonderful family and loving wife. LOL .We spoil each other all year round.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right on Marcus.

We do the same.

But, I was just thinking back, and other than my dad (many years ago), this morning was the first time I can remember anyone actually giving me a guitar.

Maybe I'm getting emotional in my old age, but that strikes me as important somehow.

I love it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Got a new phone! I phone 5S! I had an I phone which was 10 years old. I could text and talk. I then got newer hand me down phone from my son who was getting the latest Samsung phone. I lost that phone within a week. I was devastated! My whole life is on my phone. 

I never wanted a damned phone in the first place but now I can't imagine being without one! Technology addiction. 

I got 5 $100 gift cards for Long and McQuade. I still have $300 worth of gift cards from last Christmas. I am going to get a new nut installed on my SG and look at maybe getting the Orange Terror or the Night train. 

Gifts aside, it was just nice to be with family and a few friends.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

I received " Inventing The American Guitar " the pre - civil war innovations of C.F. Martin and his contemporaries .
My nose has been into that book all day . Loving it...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The GF ordered me 3 Payola guitar picks. My friend Alan Fukuda makes them out of rare coins. They are available online (he has a Facebook page) & at The Guitar Shop in Mississauga.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hugs, kisses and some Reese's Peanut Butter spread from the grand daughters; then we set up their new tablets so they could e-mail me. The younger one got me a cup with the snowman from frozen on it. Home made cookies from the adoptive. Slippers that are a bit small from the younger grandsons. Leonard Cohen's newest cd, a Tedeschi Trucks Band cd, The Essential Blues cd set and lots of chocolate and an SG shaped egg flipper from the wife. The stepson got me a new leather vest....it's a nice vest so I might wear it when my Original gets repaired. Some jeans and enough Keurig coffees to last about 4 months or so and various chocolate flavored cereals from the states from my son.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Full and high. 8)


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife got me a Cannabis Rex speaker and a TS9. My son bought me a set of strings and a vintage Electrohome 12AX7 which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The best gift was a regift from my son...

He received a transformer toy that I had when I was 8 years old (the 2014 version of Jetfire). Mine broke on christmas day and got returned and my parents never got me another one.

It brought me back to my youth - all the cousins that were there 30 years go were there last night (and it was a random gift from their mother to my son). I lit up and couldn't take my eyes off it. It was a strange experience.

My son told me this morning that I can have it. I told him I'll play it, but it will be ours. My eyes are still damp.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The wife and I bought a car about a month ago and decided that, for each other we would keep it minimal this year ($20). I took the kids and they picked out some flannel PJs for her with the Grinch all over 'em. She cheated and got me a nice guitar strap I was looking at for my new #1 guitar, a black/white Strat. Black leather with an inlaid white leather lightning bolt. Cheeky lady...violating our $20 policy.

I gotta say though...that Santa fella stiffed me on my lefty American Standard Tele though. I'm not sure...but I'm beginning to wonder if he's even real...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This year my wife and I decided we're not giving each other anything for Christmas. And to be honest, it sucks. LOL But we did buy gifts for the kids, grand kids, and my family of over 40 people. With 3 brothers and 3 sisters, we had 12 kids, who have also now 5 of their own and 2 more on the way. And then plus the partners. It adds up really quick. LOL Anyway that was a lot of fun, just watching how excited the kids were. I gave my 5 year old granddaughter a melodion. I set it up for her and then she started messing around a bit with it. I turned my back on her and next thing I know, she's playing 'Mary Had A Little Lamb' on it. Towards the evening, she sang a song for us and then did a duo with her mom playing a uke. Just felt very proud. Some of my siblings were telling me "watch out, soon she'll be asking to front your band." LOL Seeing her perform was heart warming. I thought that was the best gift I had this christmas.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I never wanted a damned phone in the first place but now I can't imagine being without one! Technology addiction.
> .


the same thing kinda happened to me a few yrs back. i didn't want one, but i sure get alotta use from it now. my wife and kids all use the s5. it's a cool phone, and far, far better than the s2 we all used to have.




sulphur said:


> Full and high. 8)


a man with priorities! good for you. i would have also, but i got sick instead.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

i got this here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> i got this here
> 
> View attachment 11529


Sorry Scott, but I think it's a fake.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I got me a lead for my bed track....thanks member loudtube amps...... cool eh 

[video=youtube;GussdWCAO8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GussdWCAO8M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I got into an argument with the service manager at work about the schedule. 
Long rambling story 
then I got fired. 

But this is Alberta; and I start at another shop Monday, that was only because of Christmas, otherwise I'd have started that afternoon. 

No more evening shifts, no more weekends, so all in all not bad. 

Had a good time with the Fiance's family out on their farm. As usual I was recruited to help out. 
This year I installed a remote starter in the fiance's grandmothers Van.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> The best gift was a regift from my son...
> 
> He received a transformer toy that I had when I was 8 years old (the 2014 version of Jetfire). Mine broke on christmas day and got returned and my parents never got me another one.
> 
> ...


Being a Dad. Beats almost everything else.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> The wife and I bought a car about a month ago and decided that, for each other we would keep it minimal this year ($20). I took the kids and they picked out some flannel PJs for her with the Grinch all over 'em. She cheated and got me a nice guitar strap I was looking at for my new #1 guitar, a black/white Strat. Black leather with an inlaid white leather lightning bolt. Cheeky lady...violating our $20 policy.
> 
> I gotta say though...that Santa fella stiffed me on my lefty American Standard Tele though. I'm not sure...but I'm beginning to wonder if he's even real...


The wife got her car and I got a new bike not that long ago so our budget for each other was $0.00. I stayed within my budget. Santa brought all the other things which leaves me in the clear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I got me a lead for my bed track....thanks member loudtube amps...... cool eh
> 
> [video=youtube;GussdWCAO8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GussdWCAO8M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Very nice, both the track and the lead.

We used to describe a track like this as more "state of being" than "beginning, middle , end".

Nice feel. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You are too kind mike.. and observant....doug grabbed this track, I didn't know that he was doing it. The bed track has some lyrics and no resemblance to this at all ha ha...but this is so tasty it will stay like this. Oh ya I reconnected with loudtubeamps after a 20 year gap through CG's. It's the first time in 2 yrs that I have been in an emotional space to record. A great boost 



Milkman said:


> Very nice, both the track and the lead.
> 
> We used to describe a track like this as more "state of being" than "beginning, middle , end".
> 
> Nice feel. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Music wise I got some gift cards, and I got some cash that will go towards gear--as the cash was intended to buy myself a gift.

The gift cards & cash could be used for:
-a mic or two
-mic cables
-mic stand
-pedalboard or materials to build one
-used keyboard
-a Strymon favorite switch to use on a Strymon pedal
-strings
or anything interesting on sale

The mic(s) would be for home recording on a Tascam digital recorder (lower end one, recording for fun, learning and maybe a demo)
I am considering an SM57 and a couple of Sennheisers. (one or two of them), but I might go with another brand.
If I find a great price on a pedal board I may buy one, but I have an idea for building one based on combining elements of existing ones.
The keyboard doesn't have to be high end, but better than a toy or cheap-o one--it needs a decent piano sound and a few decent organ sounds--so a used one will get me more bang for the buck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> i got this here
> 
> View attachment 11529


Not a fake, just a reissue with some relic-ing. But they kept the compound radius, which I think was decent of them.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Nuthin'

Well, ok, nothing to open.

We are taking the kids (3 and 8 year old girls) on a Disney Cruise in February, so we had a character call from Mickey and Minney to announce the cruise. THAT was a big enough present for me seeing these girls get so excited. 

Considering the cost of this trip, there was no budget for gifts for mommy or me. The kids got a couple little things. But that's it. The rest of the money is being spent on three days at Disneyworld and a week on the boat including a dolphin swim experience at Grand Cayman. 

It's not a new guitar or amp, but I'll take it


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife got me a 30th Anniversary Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18, I actually bought it a few months ago with the understanding it was a Christmas present. I also got some new strings, some wax and my mother in law gave me a 125 dollar L&M gift card. I'm going to buy myself a pedal board with it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

We decided to keep gift giving very simple this year, with a five dollar limit. The only exception was we relaxed the price limit if it was a re gift, something self made or baked. Our large family had a great time being creative and trying to find nice things under the limit. Much more meaningful and fun then stressing over finding the usual mostly soon forgotten items.

A couple of days before Christmas my wife remarked that I was the toughest one to buy for, since I have everything and I am trying to be very cautious of adding more "stuff" to my pile of toys and tune making apparatus. She finally found the perfect gift, a bottle of nice wine that she drank until she hit the five dollar mark. She managed to mutter that it was just as fun to give as to receive...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm getting a pair of the hippest pyjamas ever, made for me. Check out the pattern!









I also found this at the store, and thought it appropriate for pyjamas as well..


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My sweetie got me a Boss RC-3 loop pedal , a Fender guitar cable , one of those woven vintage / cloth covered versions and a $100 L&M gift card . Woo Hooo !! 

Not bad for a guy that would be happy to get a card , some socks and maybe hang out under the mistletoe.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TA462 said:


> My wife got me a 30th Anniversary Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18, I actually bought it a few months ago with the understanding it was a Christmas present. I also got some new strings, some wax and my mother in law gave me a 125 dollar L&M gift card. I'm going to buy myself a pedal board with it.


I'd love one of those amps.
But they're a little more than I have to spare--so I keep an eye out for the lower priced models and for used ones.

Enjoy the amp.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This was the Best Christmas of my life! My wife gave me a new wallet, with $200 cash inside. My two daughters gave me a total of $215. Best of all, I got to spend time with 3 of my 11 grandchildren. Earlier this year I made my first trip to the U.S. in 13 years, where I saw my other children, and the rest of my grandchildren. I had two grandchildren, and two great-grandchildren I had never seen before! I have been to Long & McQuade with my Christmas loot, but did not find anything that struck my fancy.

All in all, it has been a great year. I have especially enjoyed being a member of this forum. I want to wish you all a Happy New Year! May all of your dreams of Fender and Gibson come true!!

P.S. My wife and I will celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary on January 26th.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I got a nice MIM Strat. I was shocked. My wife. What a woman.
> 
> View attachment 11519
> 
> ...


That's the one I got a few yeeee back in sunfire orange sparkle metallic. A fantastic platform for whatever you could imagine. Congrtz.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Huge stack of records, the essentials(socks/underwear) a big bottle of Jack Daniels Tenessee Honey and some Ro-tel


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What are these "records" of which you speak ??



Disbeat said:


> Huge stack of records, the essentials(socks/underwear) a big bottle of Jack Daniels Tenessee Honey and some Ro-tel


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Amebix - Arise and Amebix - No Sanctuary reissues with bonus 7"'s, Artimus Pyle. Axiom - Apathy and Priveledge that I was looking for forever! Some Holy Mountain 7"'s I needed to fill a gap in that collection. Some Japanese hardcore stuff, Burial, Contrast Attitude. Couple World Burns to Death 7"'s. An original press of Minor Threat - Out of Step and some others as well.
Plus my father in law hooked me up with some Joe Walsh, Motorhead, The Band, Thin Lizzy, Tank, Allman Brothers etc. also stuff I needed to fill voids in my collections.


davetcan said:


> What are these "records" of which you speak ??


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well at least I know this stuff, LOL. I've likely got most of it.



Disbeat said:


> Plus my father in law hooked me up with some Joe Walsh, Motorhead, The Band, Thin Lizzy, Tank, Allman Brothers etc. also stuff I needed to fill voids in my collections.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha ya I have a pretty broad scope in musical tastes but it helps keep the guitar exciting to say the least


davetcan said:


> Well at least I know this stuff, LOL. I've likely got most of it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


>


For the win !! Wow !!!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

zontar said:


> I'd love one of those amps.
> But they're a little more than I have to spare--so I keep an eye out for the lower priced models and for used ones.
> 
> Enjoy the amp.


It's a great little amp. If you can find a good used one pick it up, you won't regret it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

No music related stuff...just fishing gear. Like a kid getting a bike for Christmas...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Scotty said:


> No music related stuff...just fishing gear. Like a kid getting a bike for Christmas...


...er...you can ride your fishing gear?

- - - Updated - - -



guitarman2 said:


>


Did you really get one of those or are you just wishing?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...er...you can ride your fishing gear?


lol, no...I just can't use it until the season opens in April


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Socks, gift cards and booze...don't need no stinkin' musical stuff.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...er...you can ride your fishing gear?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


>



That's one cool looking amp. 

Congrats.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tone King makes visually arresting stuff. But I'm curious: has anyone ever tried one of those amps/cabs without the feet? That is, how do they sound with the cab on the floor...or are the feet purely cosmetic?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would suspect being up off of the floor will kill off excess low-end?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Tone King makes visually arresting stuff. But I'm curious: has anyone ever tried one of those amps/cabs without the feet? That is, how do they sound with the cab on the floor...or are the feet purely cosmetic?


When I picked it up from Scott (axe and you shall receive) He demoed it on the floor for me. Had lots of ooohmf to it. I now have it in my office on the legs. Its really hard to tell the difference as my office is really too small for this amp. I imagine for sure there is a difference from being coupled to the floor to having the legs on though
So I'll have to wait for a gig to test with and with out. That being said I love the look of the legs


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddy just walked in with a standup bass. Must be a big sleigh.....:Smiley-fart:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

I got what I guess is called a tablet
A kobo arc 7. I lost my old e reader
Really missed it so I needed another.
This is a reader- but does a bunch more.
I'm posting right now with it lol.
I had my internet service cancelled so I've been going to the
Library to look at the forum and stuff.
Now all I need to do is find an available
WiFi signal to grab. I'm such a caveman that it took
A week for me to figure out how to get it to work
I was stuck with nothing but the welcome screen.
I think I'm rolling now though.
Thanks mom!
Also got hugs and kisses from my significant others.


----------

